# 1400 for Rick V



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*1400*

Way to go rick. Great shooting.*:darkbeer:*



*CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats :thumb:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Great JOB!!!!

Keep up the awesome shooting!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Good shooting!!!

What's that now, 3 canucks to break 1400 in competition 

Awesome, and from the cheap seats I'm in awe. :darkbeer:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> Good shooting!!!
> 
> What's that now, 3 canucks to break 1400 in competition
> 
> Awesome, and from the cheap seats I'm in awe. :darkbeer:


Awesome shooting looking from any seats!

Wonder how we stand internationally on a per capita basis?:wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> Awesome shooting looking from any seats!
> 
> Wonder how we stand internationally on a per capita basis?:wink:


No doubt that the bar is being raised.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> No doubt that the bar is being raised.


And the Flag as well


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> And the Flag as well


Absolutely!!

Soon Winnipeg will be known as the Fita capital of Canada :wink:

Seriously though, if you look at the trend, it is amazing what a decent feeder system produces. Never mind the per capita basis internationally. Look at the per capita results home grown. Though there has been success throughout the country from individuals, Manitoba has consistently produced some of the best in the business. For a small population Province, that in it's self is an accomplishment. Goes to show how important a progressive developement program is. Other regions of the Country could learn a thing or two.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> Absolutely!!
> 
> Soon Winnipeg will be know as the Fita capital of Canada :wink:
> 
> Seriously though, if you look at the trend, it is amazing what a decent feeder system produces. Never mind the per capita basis internationally. Look at the per capita results home grown. Though there has been success throughout the country from individuals, Manitoba has consistently produced some of the best in the business. For a small population Province, that in it's self is an accomplishment. Goes to show how important a progressive developement program is. Other regions of the Country could learn a thing or two.


I couldn't agree more! Perhaps they should franchise it and sell it


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Grey Eagle said:


> Absolutely!!
> 
> Soon Winnipeg will be known as the Fita capital of Canada :wink:
> 
> Seriously though, if you look at the trend, it is amazing what a decent feeder system produces. Never mind the per capita basis internationally. Look at the per capita results home grown. Though there has been success throughout the country from individuals, Manitoba has consistently produced some of the best in the business. For a small population Province, that in it's self is an accomplishment. Goes to show how important a progressive developement program is. Other regions of the Country could learn a thing or two.


First of all good job Rich, too bad i wasnt there to see it. Maybe i would of got one myself.


Lets not turn this into a Mantoba vs. Canada type of thing again but it is clear that the BEST archer in Canada is from Ontario. He is currently tied for 
1st in the WORLD FITA Feild ranking and after his performance in Turkey he should have enough world ranking points to be ranked #1 in the world. 


Manitoba has produced a bunch of top archers 2 of them have shot at least 1 1400 and 2 or 3 on any given day can shoot a 1380+ . Not many provinces can say that.

But the sad truth is when you look at the big picture.......untill these archers start traveling outside of Canada and shooting those scores they get no respect from the other countries in the world. Sure its a GREAT score and only a handfull of the people in the world have shot a 1400 but untill its done at a international competition for some strange reason no one seems to give the score the respect it deserves. Maybe the FCA should start putting more funding into the compound side of things to help get these archers shooting outside of Canada??

It would of been GREAT to have a third member here in Turkey for the team event, i can almost gaurentee a podium finish from the 3 of us (not many countries have 3 strong shooters) but unfortunately he has to go earn HIS SPOT for the paraolympics that he already earned at the IPC worlds. Isn't it just great how the FCA works?

Maybe with all the compound success lately the FCA should be looking at how their money is spent and realize what archers are putting down scores internationaly. Canada's compounds success lately has been HUGE. Just to name a few things off the top of my head.......

a fifth place finish in the outdoor worlds in Spain
a eigth place and a GOLD MEDAL at the outdoor worlds in Germany
Kevin E. earned us a GOLD medal at the outdoor world IPC champs
7th place at the world cup in D.R.
Bronze medal at the world cup in Croatia
9th and 6th place in the world cup in Turkey.

The last time i checked our sport is called "ARCHERY" and it's not called "RECURVE"....I wonder when the FCA will relize this......

sorry to clutter up your thread Rich. Good luck at the Spring Classic.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

My thoughts were not meant to provoke a "us vs them" debate. We are all Canucks here 

I just find it interesting how the bulk of our top compound male archers are from the same region. And it has been that way for some time. My point being that Manitoba has developed something that is working, and working well. Much like Canada is a hockey powerhouse Internationally, despite our relative low population against other countries in the world that play the game. Canada has a highly developed program, from the Timbit Tykes right through the NHL.

Without dispute the current top male compound archer is from Ontario, however beyond that there simply isn't the depth in the province that there is in Manitoba. Same could be said for the other regions of the country, and that is my point. I was also serious in my comments about the remainder of the country taking note of how things are done in Manitoba 

As for funding, and the FCA............ we all know that the federal funding is tied to Olympic performance, and until compounds are in the Olympics  things are not going to change. Sad but true.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

well said Kev :thumb:


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Grey Eagle said:


> My thoughts were not meant to provoke a "us vs them" debate. We are all Canucks here
> 
> I just find it interesting how the bulk of our top compound male archers are from the same region. And it has been that way for some time. My point being that Manitoba has developed something that is working, and working well. Much like Canada is a hockey powerhouse Internationally, despite our relative low population against other countries in the world that play the game. Canada has a highly developed program, from the Timbit Tykes right through the NHL.
> 
> ...



Maybe the depth and success in Manitoba can be contrubuted to "the bar" being raised. If you look in the past Ed Wilson used to be the top Canadian archer, winning multiple Canadian championships and having multiple Canadian records. He was the one who set "the bar" in Manitoba. Maybe thats where their success came from. Everyone was after his scores. He was the one who got the ball rolling throughout MB.

But within the past 3 or so years things have dramatically changed with "the bar" it has been raised so high its not even funny any more. The top archer is no longer in Manitoba he is from Ontario and maybe its his high scores that are driving everyone in MB so hard now. He has got the ball rolling throughout CANADA. There used to be a day where a match could be won with a 113 to a 114, today I lost with a 117. That just goes to show how far the "archery bar" has been raised. 


I think you are missing the big picture so maybe i should paint it out for you. Im sure its gonna offend some people but it's the truth. Any score shot inside Canada weather it be a 1300 or a 1420 means NOTHING to anyone outside of Canada if its not done at a international level. I am not trying to take anyting away from myself, Rich, or Dietmar but I think that the three of us know this. 

With that being said why dont we look at archery as what we can do for our country and not what we have/have done for our provinces.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Kevin, I think you are missing my point, and getting ahead of yourself. So let me once again try to explain myself in the best fashion I can while using keystrokes 

My original comments were in light of what Rich achieved recently. I wasn't speaking of international play, that afterall is an entirely different topic and discussion. As is the funding issue in Canada.

Again, I was speaking purely to the fact that some outstanding scores have been shot recently in Canada. And, that a good number of those scores are emminating from the same region. The fact that they are now 1400's as oppossed to the 1380's of Ed Wilson's days is to some degree inconsequential to my point. Manitoba has a history of producing top archers, regardless of where the bar is set. And when that bar has been raised, they have reached for it.

I'm not discounting the achievements of an archer in any province, as there as some fine shooters throughout the country. But I can not think of one other region that has the collective talent that Manitoba has at present.
And again, that is not a knock against the rest of the country, it's simply an observation.

While the current bar may have been set by someone from Ontario, I truly believe that it is Manitoba's support of its archers, and that of archers for each other that has made the difference here. I wish this was the case in the other provinces. And I truly hope that one day it will be, but for now I don't believe the systems are in place for such to occur. And local funding may have a good deal to do with it.

Enjoy the rest of your stay in Turkey, and congrats to both you and Deitmar on your accomplishments this week 

Cheers


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats Rich!
Great posts Kev.
Cheers,
Trevor


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Big Congrats to all the Canadian archers, no matter what province you're from...:wink:


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

The score you guys are talking about was shoot last year and yes IT SUCKS that is was not a FITA STAR. As for the water in Manitoba I would have to say that there are 2 guys that Kevin and I have to thank for all there input over the years and they are Ed Wilson and Travis Vandaale. If these two didn't straight Kevin and myself out I don't know if we would have ever reach this level of shooting. 
Last year I would have to say that all I did was try to keep up with Kevin and shooting with him makes you shoot better. I think if you surround yourself with the best you will have to learn something from them. Thank you Kevin,Ed and Travis.

Rich


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

A big part of what drives higher scores or better results in ANY sport is rivalry. I've been out of the national scene for quite a while, and don't personally know many archers outside the southern Ontario, but I'd be willing to bet that a significant part of the success of the the "Manitoba gang" is due to the mutual support and push from friendly competition. Rich says so himself.

In Ontario we have quite a few archers with the basic talent to shoot the big FITA scores. Unfortunately they are spread across the whole of the populated area of province, from Windsor to Ottawa to the near north.

Aside from Dietmar, we have people like Sean, Fiona, Andy F, Chris, Gilles, myself, Tim, Scott in southwestern/central Ontario, (sorry if I'm forgetting anyone) who have all shot 1350+ scores and have the potential to do better. Plus quite a few others who probably could if they could be convinced to try FITAs.

But with a couple of exceptions, everyone is in a different club, has different interests, different schedules and commitments, it's a couple hours drive to shoot together, and there's no practical way to get that rivalry going.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Stan's comments*

I agree with Stan.. the fita shoots are very fiew and far between this year.. in the last few years I've only been with a hand full of the one's mention on the odd time.. we should have at least 1 FITA shoot per month, either it be a 70m round.. this way you are not left like me, just shooting with Andrew and I , plunking arrows to pass the time.. I'm not even challenging myself in keeping score.. 

so hats off Kevin,Rich and the rest of the cruew for having Ed and Travis and a bunch of shoots were you can plunk down some scores, see were your is and try to do better next time. 

Stan correct me if I'm wrong but I see nothing in July until the OAA feils after this weekend..

Dietmar has been real busy traveling the globe to give any of us some attention, so we have to bring up our numbers without his presense. Like Manitoba he has braught up the sport of target archery in ontario significantly.. how many people showed up to tournaments 5 years ago with target bows and x-10's/nano's.. I shot my first spring classic in 2003 with a como bow and acc's, same for pinto, araz.. now we all have hi end equipment cause Dietmar showed us all what we can do with it..

Forgot.. congrats Rich, this is your thread, your time to shine!!.. 

Kevin, Dietmar.. awasome shooting at the worlds..

Gilles


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Stash said:


> A big part of what drives higher scores or better results in ANY sport is rivalry. I've been out of the national scene for quite a while, and don't personally know many archers outside the southern Ontario, but I'd be willing to bet that a significant part of the success of the the "Manitoba gang" is due to the mutual support and push from friendly competition. Rich says so himself.
> 
> In Ontario we have quite a few archers with the basic talent to shoot the big FITA scores. Unfortunately they are spread across the whole of the populated area of province, from Windsor to Ottawa to the near north.
> 
> ...


First off I don't think a compliment to any province is a jibe at any other. Manitoba is doing well and we'd be fools not to look to the exemplar.

You're right on Stash It's gegraphy and low population density that does us in every time and archery is not the only sport that suffers (remember Miriam Bedard?)

Peer to peer shootouts are going to be the rare exception unless we can figure a way to bring top guns together. As in any endeavor, competition with the best improves your game exponentially.

Except for Trillus, who scares everybody away:wink:

Great work in Turkey all of you!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

First off Congrats Rich and good luck at the spring classic. People ask why Manitoba has continued to produce quality archers on a regular bases. The answer is simple, everyone is treated with respect regardless of talent or ability the top watches the bottom and the bottom watches the top and everyone listens to each other. A good example of this was during the winter I was watching Allan Gunter while he was shooting and something wasn't right. I noticed the harder he was trying the tenser his bow hand was getting. I mentioned this to him, on his next draw back he felt exactly what I was talking about relaxed and shot the rest of the night clean. While at a coaching session with Rich for my wife, Rich was explaining why archer struggle with their releases late in tournaments I asked if this was why I struggled with my release late in tournaments kevin T piped up between shots and said "no your just trying to hard" lesson learnt. Still struggle with the release and still working at it, absolutely consistent at hitting the same Poplar at 90 meters soon hope to hit the target. At Canadian indoor regionals this year was Roscoe's first shoot Rich and company went out of their way to help Roscoe register score and participate in the tournament a good first experience combined with respect and continued support is how Manitoba does it and hopefully will continue do it.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Excellent post cdhunter. I like the part about mutual respect at every level. Competition between archers is only helpfull if its a healthy one and mutual respect has to be the base to start with.

Cheers,


----------

